# Zeitkriterium - What it is and why you should care (HINT = VO Date)



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Anybody know what is the vo numbers for ZSP package and do I need to change the VIN if i add a VO, or there is a simpler way to add compfort+ ?. Thanks


You can try these:

P337A M SPORTPAKET - M Sports package 
S223A ELEKTRONISCHE DAEMPFER CONTROL (EDC) - Electronic Damper Control (EDC) 
S229A DYNAMIC DRIVE - Dynamic Drive 
S2VAA ADAPTIVE DRIVE - Chassis & suspens. setup "Adaptive Drive"

What modules do you plan to VO Code after altering the VO?


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can try these:
> 
> P337A M SPORTPAKET - M Sports package
> S223A ELEKTRONISCHE DAEMPFER CONTROL (EDC) - Electronic Damper Control (EDC)
> ...


That was a about adding the comfort+ , In general which VO you need to change VIN?.
Please explain. How about adding ipod video , still trying to get this working. Did you ever figure out how to get BMW LIVE & BMW Assist coexisting ?. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> That was a about adding the comfort+ , In general which VO you need to change VIN?.
> Please explain. How about adding ipod video , still trying to get this working. Did you ever figure out how to get BMW LIVE & BMW Assist coexisting ?. Thanks


I do not understand your VO question. You would add one or more of the above SA's to your VO, and then VO Code probably DME, DSC, EGS, EKPM, EPS, GWS, CIC and KOMBI is my guess. There is no need to change your VIN at all.

You can only get iPod Video and PlugIn functionality if you have 6NF and 6NR hardware, or you replace the 6FL USB Aux-In Port with the Mini Copper USB AV-In Port, and code 6NF and 6NR, which includes also buying a 9C FSC Code and importing and activating it into your CIC.

BMW Live & BMW Assist simply can not coexist. It is not possible.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

mrbombastic said:


> shawnsheridan said:
> 
> 
> > He has sport not m sport.
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> mrbombastic said:
> 
> 
> > I think Comfort+ comes only with Dynamic Damper control.
> ...


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> marcosg said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...there is something wrong with the way that is quoted and attributed to me, as actually mrbombastic wrote that.
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> shawnsheridan said:
> 
> 
> > Is EDC an hardware option, and what happen if you code EDC but the hardware is not available, would this cause a malfunction with car ?. Thanks
> ...


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

As I wrote before, you do not need EDC for Sport+, as I have S+ on my F25 w/o having EDC. Wrong direction, guys. I'd like to have the EcoPro (for all those long drives), Comfort and Comfort+ .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dandanio said:


> As I wrote before, you do not need EDC for Sport+, as I have S+ on my F25 w/o having EDC. Wrong direction, guys. I'd like to have the EcoPro (for all those long drives), Comfort and Comfort+ .


Guys? I just said I didn't think it would help him get Sport+. 

What option do you have that added Sport+ to you vehicle? Do you know?

Have you tried adding 4U2 to your VO and VO Coding the car? I have all of ECO PRO working except the actual DEC ECO PRO Mode, although Comfort+ works just fine.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

dandanio said:


> As I wrote before, you do not need EDC for Sport+, as I have S+ on my F25 w/o having EDC. Wrong direction, guys. I'd like to have the EcoPro (for all those long drives), Comfort and Comfort+ .


dandanio: I do not have any sport options how would i get comfort+ and sport+ by coding. I do have eco, comfort and sport, but no plus.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

marcosg said:


> I also found that you can enable the Fuel Consumption Histogram without changing the VO or Production date by coding the following:
> HI_CIC - 3000 HMI - ECO_MODE = aktiv (Displays Efficient Dynamic Menu in CIC Nav menu)
> KOMBI - 3003 FZG - VERBER_HISTOIRE_ENABLE = aktiv (Enables fuel consumption histogram)
> KOMBI - 3004 ERM - CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL = aktiv (Enables fuel consumption histogram)


i just coded this... the consumption history is available.. 
also i can select the Efficient Dynamics Picture in the SplitScreen.

but is it possible to activate the full ECO Pro Modus? So that it act with ECO Pro.. for the air conditioning and all other ECO Pro stuff?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> i just coded this... the consumption history is available..
> also i can select the Efficient Dynamics Picture in the SplitScreen.
> 
> but is it possible to activate the full ECO Pro Modus? So that it act with ECO Pro.. for the air conditioning and all other ECO Pro stuff?


Have you tried adding 4U2 to your VO and coding the car as I describe above?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Have you tried adding 4U2 to your VO and coding the car as I describe above?


did you have success with this? is it working for you?
I'm not sure if it will work because my F07 is from 05/2010... 
is there any additional Hardware for the ECO Pro Mode?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> did you have success with this? is it working for you?
> I'm not sure if it will work because my F07 is from 05/2010...
> is there any additional Hardware for the ECO Pro Mode?


As I wrote here in Post # 3, I was about 90% successful

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7039657&postcount=3

I have everything working except I can not get the DEC Switch to go into the ECO PRO Mode. I still do not know why. I am not aware of any required hardware, so I am puzzled for now.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

So you have also the Eco pro things showing up in the Kombi? Like in the pictures attached?

I have read on German Site about the Settings that:

The Sport+ is available just if you have DDC, due to the fact that you can configure the Things in the Sport (non +). And in the + you can deactivate the driving help things also incl. the sport transmission and Sport suspension.

With Eco Pro the:
"Normal" changed to "Comfort"
"Comfort" changed to "Comfort+"
And ECO PRO is New 

The appereance of the different modes are in JBBF or IHKA as i know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> So you have also the Eco pro things showing up in the Kombi? Like in the pictures attached?
> 
> I have read on German Site about the Settings that:
> 
> ...


No, I don't have those, but I assume that is because I cannot get my DEC switch to go into the ECO PRO mode.

My Normal mode changed to Comfort (works fine).
My Comfort changed to Comfort+ (works fine).
ECO PRO was added (can't engage it). :bawling:

I don't know why ECO PRO won't enage. :dunno:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawn

did you have the Sport + before?
I think this things should be in the KOMBI ECU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> shawn
> 
> did you have the Sport + before?
> I think this things should be in the KOMBI ECU.


Yes, and I still have Sport+. You can't see it in the picture, as I have to scroll up the DEC list as it is the first one.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

for your problem....

could you check what value you have here:

HU_CIC / ECO_FDS_POPUP / ??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> for your problem....
> 
> could you check what value you have here:
> 
> HU_CIC / ECO_FDS_POPUP / ??


It shows nicht_aktiv. The CIC though is VO coded for 4U2 with a 0712 Production Date. In theory, every parameter required for 4U2, including the above, should be set as needed. :dunno:


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try setting these to active:
> 
> KOMBI / VERBER_HISTOIRE_ENABLE = aktiv
> KOMBI / CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL = aktiv


I do not find these in KOMBI CAFD 

An idea where else i could look for or the reason why they are not there?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zulrox said:


> I do not find these in KOMBI CAFD
> 
> An idea where else i could look for or the reason why they are not there?
> 
> Thanks


No, I don't. What I-Level is your car on? Maybe it is too old to have 4U2 in the CAFD.


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

What is the I lvl :s  !?

All i know about my car is that it is from february 2012. F20, 116d. But if you tell me how To find the info i ll let you know


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zulrox said:


> What is the I lvl :s  !?
> 
> All i know about my car is that it is from february 2012. F20, 116d. But if you tell me how To find the info i ll let you know


To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps, and I-Step Current is your current Integration Level.


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps, and I-Step Current is your current Integration Level.


all my I-step are the same: F020-12-03-503

what does it indicates you Shawn ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zulrox said:


> all my I-step are the same: F020-12-03-503
> 
> what does it indicates you Shawn ?


Your car software is from 0312, so maybe it is not new enough for KOMBI to have the Histogram FDL settings.


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your car software is from 0312, so maybe it is not new enough for KOMBI to have the Histogram FDL settings.


****... no way to update it I imagine?

otherwise I can try to what you gave as advice to another guy with his X3 to go to dealer and say I have a problem to that or that (involving software stuff of course), or it will not change anything?

Thanks for your help!

Is there a way for me to offer you a drink in Brussels tonight? to thank you for your help in coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zulrox said:


> ****... no way to update it I imagine?
> 
> otherwise I can try to what you gave as advice to another guy with his X3 to go to dealer and say I have a problem to that or that (involving software stuff of course), or it will not change anything?
> 
> ...


No other way. You are at the mercy of your dealer.

Thanks but my meeting in Brussels got canceled, so I stayed in Amsterdam. I did not want to spend 4 hours on a train if I could help it. I have already logged way too many miles for this body.


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there anyway to figure out what changes will be made by a VO code without actually doing it?

When I open a caf in caf viewer it shows an xpath with a value like this XPath=boolean(//cat[@val<"128"][crit[@val=234]]). It seems to be saying if the value is equal to that number then it will code true or code false depending on what folder it is in. Is there anyway to know what the @val=234 is?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Is there anyway to figure out what changes will be made by a VO code without actually doing it?
> 
> When I open a caf in caf viewer it shows an xpath with a value like this XPath=boolean(//cat[@val<"128"][crit[@val=234]]). It seems to be saying if the value is equal to that number then it will code true or code false depending on what folder it is in. Is there anyway to know what the @val=234 is?


This is not possible. Sorry.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, I have been updated date to 0711, and added 4U2. Everything is OK, fuel histogram is working but the Battery and Climate Screen Animations are not working. The car graphic is there but no animation. Could please help me to where I am wrong? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdengurcan said:


> Hi, I have been updated date to 0711, and added 4U2. Everything is OK, fuel histogram is working but the Battery and Climate Screen Animations are not working. The car graphic is there but no animation. Could please help me to where I am wrong? Thank you


Which ECU's did you VO code after adding 4U2 to your VO?


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Which ECU's did you VO code after adding 4U2 to your VO?


I have coded below ECU's

KOMBI VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE
KOMBI CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL
HU_CIC ECO_FDS_POPUP
HU_CIC ECO_MODE
HU_CIC ECO_MODE_CONF
HU_CIC ECO_ROUTE
HU_CIC ECO_TIPPS
HU_CIC EFF_DYN_SYS_CID
CAF [ICMQL] > 3000 Daten, F8 > IcmKod_B_ECO enable

I thing, I was opened all thing that about Eco and Eff. Also coded FDS ECO Switch Text Signal and Status coded, Eco pro shows but not selectable.

NOT: DELETE .pdf from the file
I am adding my CAFD files for COMBI, HU_CIC, INKA, JBBF and FA file. If you look at these file, I will be happy. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdengurcan said:


> I have coded below ECU's
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Those are FDL Codes. I am talking about VO Coding entire ECU's so that E-Sys applies 4U2 Coding to it:

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on ECU XYZ (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

I would do this to KOMBI, IHKM, HU_CIC, ICM, and JBBF.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Those are FDL Codes. I am talking about VO Coding entire ECU's so that E-Sys applies 4U2 Coding to it:
> 
> VO Code:
> 
> ...


I couldn't understand, where is the ECU XYZ and what to code? Also Im sending the ICM cafd file.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdengurcan said:


> I couldn't understand, where is the ECU XYZ and what to code? Also Im sending the ICM cafd file.


There is no "ECU XYZ". It was stated generically.

Replace "ECU XYZ" with KOMBI, IHKM, HU_CIC, ICM, and JBBF ECU's, and VO Code all 5 of them, one at a time.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no "ECU XYZ". It was stated generically.
> 
> Replace "ECU XYZ" with KOMBI, IHKM, HU_CIC, ICM, and JBBF ECU's, and VO Code all 5 of them, one at a time.


Ok, I got it now. I will try it today and will tell you the result, Do you think that will solve my problem? Have you checked the my CAFD files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdengurcan said:


> Ok, I got it now. I will try it today and will tell you the result, Do you that will be solved the my problem? Have you checked the mu CAFD files?


Checking your specific coding won't help, as I do not know the specific FDL Code(s) that enables the Battery and HVAC Animations, hence the whole purpose of VO Coding those ECU's with 4U2, so the "unknown" FDL Code(s) can be set.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Checking your specific coding won't help, as I do not know the specific FDL Code(s) that enables the Battery and HVAC Animations, hence the whole purpose of VO Coding those ECU's with 4U2, so the "unknown" FDL Code(s) can be set.


I have coded 5 ECU's at same time. The result is some settings changed on the car, such as Daydriving light setting doesn't show on the CIC. But still no battery and climate animations.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdengurcan said:


> I have coded 5 ECU's at same time. The result is some settings changed on the car, such as Daydriving light setting doesn't show on the CIC. But still no battery and climate animations.


What Production Date was used in the VO for the VO Coding?


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> what production date was used in the vo for the vo coding?


07.12


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdengurcan said:


> 07.12


I don't know...they work for me. For your VO coding, are you loading and activating the 4U2 modified VO, and not using the VO read out from the car?


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

I did try the 4U2 on my 535 xdrive 1210 with modified FA date to 0712. No animation and no histogram (it says updating, but nothing appears after those 8 minutes, which I can increase to 32 mins and so on).


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

looks like some guys in China retrofitted the driving mode switch onto a '12 523i and successfully enabled the 4U2. I pm'ed him but he told me his friend did the coding for him...
http://translate.google.com/transla...tohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-65-20097044-1.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> looks like some guys in China retrofitted the driving mode switch onto a '12 523i and successfully enabled the 4U2. I pm'ed him but he told me his friend did the coding for him...
> http://translate.google.com/transla...tohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-65-20097044-1.html


Interesting. So is he going to get with his friend and advise back with the coding?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Interesting. So is he going to get with his friend and advise back with the coding?


he said so, i'll keep you posted as soon as he get back to me on this.
at the mean time i'm wondering if being a 2012 built contribute to this.
he has no driving mode switch, no start stop.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> he said so, i'll keep you posted as soon as he get back to me on this.
> at the mean time i'm wondering if being a 2012 built contribute to this.
> he has no driving mode switch, no start stop.


That is what I was wondering. I don't think there is any additional hardware, but maybe newer ECU's are needed.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

F10 ICM started to have multiple hardware iterations with 2 major date points: from 09/2011 & from 03/2012. On the 2nd it also changed external appearance. A later 'forced' production date and/or I-Level, while having the older ECU's would probably not give us the needed firmware. Maybe the Chinese friend has a post 3/2012 ECU and it all works for him..



shawnsheridan said:


> That is what I was wondering. I don't think there is any additional hardware, but maybe newer ECU's are needed.


----------



## mtuncy (Aug 4, 2005)

Here are some observations on 9/11 FA date F12 650 xDrive MSport w/o ASS, with no ECO PRO functions at all.

I added the 4U2 to the VO and coded KOMBI, HU_CIC, ICM, IHKA and JBBF

And after a restart 
- ECO PRO is added as the 5th driving mode after SPORT+, SPORT , COMFORT, COMFORT+
- ECO PRO selectable via DEC switch
- Efficient Dynamics is added to the CIC Menu 
-- Fuel Consumption Graphs - functional (in all modes)
-- Zoom (Time Interval Change - functional (inn all modes)
-- Efficient Dynamics Info - enabled but not functional (no animations etc.)  
-- ECO Tips enabled and functional when you switch to ECO PRO mode
-- ECO PRO Settings (functional)
- Fuel Consumption graph in Instrument cluster info display switched from left to right to right to left (in all modes)
- Fuel Consumption/Efficient Dynamics Graph in Instrument cluster info display is functional but buggy in ECO PRO mode, it should fully switch to blue mode but it stays in regular display and tries to display the blue graph but it shows it intermittently multiple times back and forth every half second or so (very annoying)
- ECO PRO tips show up in CIC Menu, but buggy in instrument cluster (i.e. if you switch to manual it warns to switch to D but the graphic in instrument cluster displays intermittently similar to above)
- ECO PRO efficiency extra milage in blue on the left of instrument cluster and remaining fuel graph color to grey (functional)

- ECO PRO mode functionally works, turns the car into a dog, gas pedal turns into a brick, pretty much no responsiveness and the gear change RPMs change.

If I can fix the info display from acting up and get the fancy Efficient Dynamics animations in CIC, it'll be all functional. Any ideas?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

is there any 550/650/750/760s out there with eco pro? I'm thinking if the lack of power/torge info from the engine contribute to the buggy instrument display. Also Is there any way to disable start/stop as I assume adding 4U2 activates the start stop function but the car is lack of the hardware to support start/stop. Maybe set the start stop to be off by default?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Which actual I-level is on your car?



mtuncy said:


> Here are some observations on 9/11 FA date F12 650 xDrive MSport w/o ASS, with no ECO PRO functions at all.
> 
> I added the 4U2 to the VO and coded KOMBI, HU_CIC, ICM, IHKA and JBBF
> 
> ...


----------



## mtuncy (Aug 4, 2005)

miotoo said:


> Which actual I-level is on your car?


F010-12-11-503 current


----------



## mtuncy (Aug 4, 2005)

Nison said:


> is there any 550/650/750/760s out there with eco pro?


Well the new 650s have the Auto start/stop built in, and ECO PRO is listed in standard features but the engine has changed, at least modified from N63 to N63N, so maybe lack of info/functionality is limited to N63.



Nison said:


> I'm thinking if the lack of power/torge info from the engine contribute to the buggy instrument display.


that's reasonable. but it looks like as if the regular consumption graph doesn't properly deactivates itself because when the blue graph comes on (even at intervals), you can see it functioning properly, it changes based on gas pedal as well as braking. As if both are working but the car doesn't know which one to display and switches back and forth.



Nison said:


> Also Is there any way to disable start/stop as I assume adding 4U2 activates the start stop function but the car is lack of the hardware to support start/stop. Maybe set the start stop to be off by default?


I checked that, interestingly even after adding the 4U2 and coded the VOs, none of the MSA functions got enabled, everything else did but everything related to MSA is nicht aktiv. I don't think that's the culprit. MSA installed or not must be in another ECU, so VOs are coded accordingly.


----------



## ioschi2003 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, the purpose of this thread was to demonstrate the affect of the VO Date on VO Coding, and I used ECO PRO only as an example, but since you ask about ECO PRO, I'll say that it is most likely possible. I am still working on it, but as of now, I have about 90% of it working on my MY2011 (09/10 build) 535i.
> 
> My DEC Switch now shows Comfort+ and ECO PRO modes in addition to Normal, Comfort, Sport, and Sport+. I can select Comfort+, but for some reason I still can not select ECO Pro. The Efficient Dynamic Screens are there, and the Fuel Consumption Histogram is working, and so are the Battery and Climate Screen Animations, which you can see in the above split-screen CIC pictures.
> 
> ...


HI Shawn,
I'm traying to add ECO Pro Menu with statistik

I'm using ESYS 3.22.5 with 49.1_psdzdata, on my X3 10/2011 but I don't find in KOMBI the 2 parameter for ECO PRO menu:

KOMBI / VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE
KOMBI / CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL

Actually I Have NORMAL, SPORT and SPORT+ but not Efficient Dynamic menu

Could you pls give me more info regarding the Code for KOMBI, HU_CIC, JBBF, and IHKA.
Thanks
Roberto


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ioschi2003 said:


> HI Shawn,
> I'm traying to add ECO Pro Menu with statistik
> 
> I'm using ESYS 3.22.5 with 49.1_psdzdata, on my X3 10/2011 but I don't find in KOMBI the 2 parameter for ECO PRO menu:
> ...


Sorry, but I have no more information to give you. The codes I posted exist in my F10, and they are what I coded. If they are not in your F25, then they are either named differently, or simply do not exist.

What is the name of your Kombi CAFD file?


----------



## ioschi2003 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I have no more information to give you. The codes I posted exist in my F10, and they are what I coded. If they are not in your F25, then they are either named differently, or simply do not exist.
> 
> What is the name of your Kombi CAFD file?


CAF [HU_CICHB]
CAFD_000000F9_006_003_013

CAF [KOMBI L6 BO]
CAFD_00000069_007_002_071

ciao
Rob


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, the purpose of this thread was to demonstrate the affect of the VO Date on VO Coding, and I used ECO PRO only as an example, but since you ask about ECO PRO, I'll say that it is most likely possible. I am still working on it, but as of now, I have about 90% of it working on my MY2011 (09/10 build) 535i.
> 
> My DEC Switch now shows Comfort+ and ECO PRO modes in addition to Normal, Comfort, Sport, and Sport+. I can select Comfort+, but for some reason I still can not select ECO Pro. The Efficient Dynamic Screens are there, and the Fuel Consumption Histogram is working, and so are the Battery and Climate Screen Animations, which you can see in the above split-screen CIC pictures.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

Were you ever able to enable eco pro on your 2011 535? I would like to do the same with my 2011 550. Can you share your coding please?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Were you ever able to enable eco pro on your 2011 535? I would like to do the same with my 2011 550. Can you share your coding please?


Eco Pro cannot be enabled for the 2011 550i (I do not know if that is the case for 2012 and beyond). I guess the logic is that if you have a 550, you do not care about fuel economy :thumbdwn:

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ioschi2003 said:


> CAF [HU_CICHB]
> CAFD_000000F9_006_003_013
> 
> CAF [KOMBI L6 BO]
> ...


It seems you just missed it. VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE and CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL were added in the very next version of that CAFD, version cafd_00000069.caf.008_000_036.

You might be able to replace your CAFD with newer version, and then try coding it.

If that doesn't work, then Kombi needs to be flashed with new firmware.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Were you ever able to enable eco pro on your 2011 535? I would like to do the same with my 2011 550. Can you share your coding please?


No. I never went any further with it then what I originally posted early on. I got about 95% of it working, but still did not achieve full functionality.

For me, it was simply a challenge to see if it could be done. I actually have no use for ECO Pro Mode. Hell, I don't even use Comfort Mode. My car pretty much stays in Sport Mode, and I could care less about my MPG's.

As JEG23 wrote though, ECO Pro is not available on 550i, or any V8 motor for that matter.


----------



## ioschi2003 (Jul 27, 2013)

*X25 Coding in progress*



shawnsheridan said:


> It seems you just missed it. VERBR_HISTORIE_ENABLE and CTR_HSTY_DISP_KI_APPL were added in the very next version of that CAFD, version cafd_00000069.caf.008_000_036.
> 
> You might be able to replace your CAFD with newer version, and then try coding it.
> 
> If that doesn't work, then Kombi needs to be flashed with new firmware.


Hi Shawn,
sorry but I not so expert, only a few days I'm trying to do the coding with the BMW system,
How I can change the CAD from CAFD_00000069_007_002_071 to cafd_00000069.caf.008_000_036 ?

is it in the FW of Kombi or in Esys sw ?

Attached you can find the F25 coding in progress until today and the open problems, any suggestion ?

Thanks for you support
Roberto


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ioschi2003 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> sorry but I not so expert, only a few days I'm trying to do the coding with the BMW system,
> How I can change the CAD from CAFD_00000069_007_002_071 to cafd_00000069.caf.008_000_036 ?
> 
> ...


I think you will need new firmware, but you can try and replace CAFD with newer one:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on Kombi ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest 
I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## ioschi2003 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think you will need new firmware, but you can try and replace CAFD with newer one:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on Kombi ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest
> I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Hello Shawn
nothing to do.
The last version is CAFD_00000069_007_002_071.
BMW Service said the buying an option like 6NR ( I need it) all firmware will be updated.
I'll buy the 6NR option next week

Regarding POI, do you know the option POI_Export and POI_Import and the structure of poi file ?
ciao
Rob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ioschi2003 said:


> Hello Shawn
> nothing to do.
> The last version is CAFD_00000069_007_002_071.
> BMW Service said the buying an option like 6NR ( I need it) all firmware will be updated.
> ...


Yes, if they Retrofit 6NR BMW Apps, then you will get the car programmed too, so that should solve your CAFD issue.

Sorry, but I do not know the POI structure.


----------



## Jazz239 (Sep 8, 2013)

*4U2 ECO PRO retrofit resolved*



shawnsheridan said:


> No. I never went any further with it then what I originally posted early on. I got about 95% of it working, but still did not achieve full functionality.
> ...


Friends, its looks like I've got it!
Previosly i did play with FDL coding and acheved all the functionality of ECO PRO on the CIC display but no any updates on the kombi. At that moment I could switch eco pro on by pressing DEC key down from normal mode. It switch on the system to ECO PRO mode ecxcept display any info on kombi. And I had no any DEC mode selection below Normal on screen...

So now I followed Shawn's instructions to 4U2 retrofit with VO code. In the result I've got the same result - most of all working but you can't select ECO PRO mode by DEC. I compared FDL data of my previos tests and found the solution in *ICM* ECU: *3000 -> IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC *should be set to* verbaut (1)* (default was nichtverbaut (0)). Before that I did play with two more ECO parameters in ICM: IcmKod_B_ECO and IcmKod_B_InitEco - both have no visible effect.
So now I have ECO PRO working in full except possibility to switch ECO PRO Limit, ECO Pro climate control, so as change ECO PRO potential slider. All the checkboxes appear in the EfficientDynamics configuration menu but you can't change it. DEC modes now converted from Normal-Sport-Sport+ to ECO Pro-Comfort-Sport-Sport+. Eco Pro popup allows to go to EfficiendDynamics menu while Sport/Sport+ one allow to open Sport Indicators (power and torque data)...

Also I've got new album coverart style so as non-functional twin oil gauge screen - will try resolve it later as described above...

Thanks everybody here for help.

P.S. I'm playing with F25 35i, VO date 0910 was changed to 0412 (thnx Shawn!), i-step F025-12-03-503, Esys 3.23.4, psdzdata 50.4...

Next task Torque Moment Distribution display - menu item appear in gray and not working - any ideas?


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. I never went any further with it then what I originally posted early on. I got about 95% of it working, but still did not achieve full functionality.
> 
> For me, it was simply a challenge to see if it could be done. I actually have no use for ECO Pro Mode. Hell, I don't even use Comfort Mode. My car pretty much stays in Sport Mode, and I could care less about my MPG's.
> 
> As JEG23 wrote though, ECO Pro is not available on 550i, or any V8 motor for that matter.


Thinking more about it, I don't have any use for ECO Pro for my 550i, I was just curoius to try it out.

I also always hit the button to get into Sport Mode. I wished that we woukd have found a way to make Sport Mode the default mode upon starting the car.

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jazz239 said:


> Friends, its looks like I've got it!
> Previosly i did play with FDL coding and acheved all the functionality of ECO PRO on the CIC display but no any updates on the kombi. At that moment I could switch eco pro on by pressing DEC key down from normal mode. It switch on the system to ECO PRO mode ecxcept display any info on kombi. And I had no any DEC mode selection below Normal on screen...
> 
> So now I followed Shawn's instructions to 4U2 retrofit with VO code. In the result I've got the same result - most of all working but you can't select ECO PRO mode by DEC. I compared FDL data of my previos tests and found the solution in *ICM* ECU: *3000 -> IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC *should be set to* verbaut (1)* (default was nichtverbaut (0)). Before that I did play with two more ECO parameters in ICM: IcmKod_B_ECO and IcmKod_B_InitEco - both have no visible effect.
> ...


I am surprised with 4U2 in VO, and good VO date, that IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC does not code to verbaut. 

To fix you Oil Level meter, code this:

HU_CIC => OELSTAND_OENS = nicht_aktiv


----------



## ioschi2003 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, if they Retrofit 6NR BMW Apps, then you will get the car programmed too, so that should solve your CAFD issue.
> 
> Sorry, but I do not know the POI structure.


Hi Shawn,
FW update done and 6NR ( Bmw app) installed.

Looking the new Menu, I have Connect Drive but no *Efficient dynamic ed ECO pro entry * .
Is it possibile to coding it and How ?

Tnks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ioschi2003 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> FW update done and 6NR ( Bmw app) installed.
> 
> Looking the new Menu, I have Connect Drive but no *Efficient dynamic ed ECO pro entry * .
> ...


I don't know. I never could get 4U2 EcoPRO working fully, and I tried everything.


----------



## Jazz239 (Sep 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know. I never could get 4U2 EcoPRO working fully, and I tried everything.


What value in your ICM ECU: 3000 -> IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC? Should be set to verbaut (1) 
and you should get ECO PRO selection active in your DEC list...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jazz239 said:


> What value in your ICM ECU: 3000 -> IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC? Should be set to verbaut (1)
> and you should get ECO PRO selection active in your DEC list...


When I did this, I added 4U2 to my VO, used a good date, and VO Coded the whole car. Everything that needed to be set was set.

ICM => IcmKod_B_ECO was set to verbaut.

And I had EcoPRO selection in my DEC List, I could not select it though.


----------



## Jazz239 (Sep 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> When I did this, I added 4U2 to my VO, used a good date, and VO Coded the whole car. Everything that needed to be set was set.
> 
> ICM => IcmKod_B_ECO was set to verbaut.
> 
> And I had EcoPRO selection in my DEC List, I could not select it though.


Same with me - after I added 4U2 to my VO, used a good date (thank you ;o)), and VO Coded the HU_CIC, KOMBI, IHKA, ICM and JBBF, I had EcoPRO selection in my DEC List which also I could not select.... So I checked all the FDL codes I played before and found ICM => IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC nichtverbaut... reversed it to verbaut and wuala - ECO PRO selection active and works... So I made only one FDL parameter change after 4U2 VO coding to get ECO PRO work...
Please note that I'm speaking about *IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC*, not the IcmKod_B_ECO which in my case was set to 0 after 4U2 coding, so as IcmKod_B_InitEco...

Check also if IHKA > 3000 > ECO_PRO_MODE aktiv (1).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jazz239 said:


> Same with me - after I added 4U2 to my VO, used a good date (thank you ;o)), and VO Coded the HU_CIC, KOMBI, IHKA, ICM and JBBF, I had EcoPRO selection in my DEC List which also I could not select.... So I checked all the FDL codes I played before and found ICM => IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC nichtverbaut... reversed it to verbaut and wuala - ECO PRO selection active and works... So I made only one FDL parameter change after 4U2 VO coding to get ECO PRO work...
> Please note that I'm speaking about *IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC*, not the IcmKod_B_ECO which in my case was set to 0 after 4U2 coding, so as IcmKod_B_InitEco...
> 
> Check also if IHKA > 3000 > ECO_PRO_MODE aktiv (1).


I do not have IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC in either ICM_QL CAFD_00000052_007_010_000 nor ICM_V CAFD_00000044_008_003_000.

What is the CAFD name where you find this, and what I-Level is you car at?


----------



## Jazz239 (Sep 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is the CAFD name where you find this, and what I-Level is you car at?


CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049.ncd
What is I-Level? I may only quote myself ;o):


Jazz239 said:


> P.S. I'm playing with F25 35i, VO date 0910 was changed to 0412 (thnx Shawn!), i-step F025-12-03-503, Esys 3.23.4, psdzdata 50.4...


Is it what you need?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jazz239 said:


> CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049.ncd
> What is I-Level? I may only quote myself ;o):
> 
> Is it what you need?


Yes, thanks.

Well, F025-12-03-503 is either ISTA/P 2.46.3 or 2.46.4, which is older then the ISTA/P 2.47.7 I have on my car, but my CAFD does not contain this FDL Code in it. 

















I wonder if for F10, there is another CAFD that does contain this FDL Code that I can inject into my ICMQL and enable this.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn

Did you follow on this on your car?

@Jazz239
Is it completely working in your car now?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Shawn
> 
> Did you follow on this on your car?
> 
> ...


If you are referring to EcoPRO, no. I gave up on it long ago. Although it would be cool to get working as i now have 6WB MFID Cluster Retrofit, which has a whole display mode for EcoPRO.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

just saw the file CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049.ncd in the psdzdata 50.4 and it contains really the IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC.
And there is also the Comment:

Kommentar=re100511: 4U2 bei F01,F10 eingesetzt.

would this help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> just saw the file CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049.ncd in the psdzdata 50.4 and it contains really the IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC.
> And there is also the Comment:
> 
> Kommentar=re100511: 4U2 bei F01,F10 eingesetzt.
> ...


My car will get updated by dealer in the next few weeks, so I may try this again afterwards.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn

I added the 4U2 to the FA and tried to VO Code every ECU. I didn't select the SVT (VIN) as i was scared if my car would shut down before it ends.

1st of all:
is it normal that some ECU's did not have a CAFD?
I tried to detect CAF for SWE but no Luck.

Then i had an Error while VO Coding HUCIC:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codieren

HU_CIC [63]
cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
cafd_000000f9-007_006_009 Not Executable

after that i tried the same with detect CAF for SWE and now i have one in red and one in blue! What is this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, some ECU's are not Codeable, so they have no CAFD, like RDC and ZGW.

I don't know why CIC VO Code failed, but you have no reason to inject CAFD into it, so Reset SVT and leave Detect CAF for SWE alone.

What VO Date did you use?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, some ECU's are not Codeable, so they have no CAFD, like RDC and ZGW.
> 
> I don't know why CIC VO Code failed, but you have no reason to inject CAFD into it, so Reset SVT and leave Detect CAF for SWE alone.
> 
> What VO Date did you use?


I set the date 0712.

what do you mean with "so Reset SVT and leave Detect CAF for SWE alone." ?

Should i try an another date?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

could the issue with HU_CIC Coding have something to do as also some codings were kept when my car has been updated to 50.4 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> I set the date 0712.
> 
> what do you mean with "so Reset SVT and leave Detect CAF for SWE alone." ?
> 
> Should i try an another date?


There is an SVT Reset button on Bottom right of Coding Module. Press it to reset SVT, then you can Read SVT again and do whatever you want.

No. VO Date is fine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> could the issue with HU_CIC Coding have something to do as also some codings were kept when my car has been updated to 50.4 ?


No. Take 4U2 back out of VO, and see if you can VO Code HU_CIC again. Assuming you can, then try it again with 4U2 back in VO.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok will try. 

regarding the CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049.ncd. do you know how to get this used by the SVT?
As i also have just the same ones like you have mentioned above.

The Switch shows ECO Pro now but not selectable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> ok will try.
> 
> regarding the CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049.ncd. do you know how to get this used by the SVT?
> As i also have just the same ones like you have mentioned above.
> ...


I assume you mean the CAFD itself, and not the as read Net Coding Data (.NCD) you mention.

You can use Detect CAF for SWE, and if CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049 shows available, you can select it and inject it into ECU, then VO Code ECU.

If it does not show available, then you have to manually inject it using the SVT Editor, which is much more complicated.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume you mean the CAFD itself, and not the as read Net Coding Data (.NCD) you mention.
> 
> You can use Detect CAF for SWE, and if CAFD_0000067B_002_002_049 shows available, you can select it and inject it into ECU, then VO Code ECU.
> 
> If it does not show available, then you have to manually inject it using the SVT Editor, which is much more complicated.


It doesn't show available... :-(

but just this one has the needed ....ECONOMIC entry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> It doesn't show available... :-(
> 
> but just this one has the needed ....ECONOMIC entry.


Well, you can inject manually with SVT Editor as I wrote above. There is no Guide for this, so you are on your own to figure it out, but it is not hard.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

i tried removing 4U2 and coding again, but same issue again... 
then i tried to go back with the months 0312, 0911 but the same. just with 0310 again i was able to code HUCIC again.

Here the error during coding session:



> Caf's suchen
> Tal wird generiert
> Abarbeitung wird gestartet
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> i tried removing 4U2 and coding again, but same issue again...
> then i tried to go back with the months 0312, 0911 but the same. just with 0310 again i was able to code HUCIC again.
> 
> Here the error during coding session:


With VO dates of 0312 and 0911, can you calculate FP with no errors?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

yes... 
I have an error just with a date before 0911 in combination with 4U2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> yes...
> I have an error just with a date before 0911 in combination with 4U2.


But using 0312 and 4U2, you can calculate FP with no error, but when you VO Code HU_CIC you get error?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Correct.
Do you have an idea why?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Correct.
> Do you have an idea why?


What is car's I-Level Current?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

F001-13-07-506
and i used psdzdata 50.4 with Esys 3.23.4


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> F001-13-07-506
> and i used psdzdata 50.4 with Esys 3.23.4


Car has 50.4 on it, so everything is fine there.

I have no idea why you can't VO Code CIC. :dunno:

Is ECOPro an option on your car on newer builds? It works with Diesel just the same?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Who's this guy? 









You should be able to check the Ordering Guides and see if 4U2 is an option, and for what Model Years and Chassis.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Who's this guy?
> 
> View attachment 409086
> 
> ...


Haha 
How did you see that? :rofl:
But why is it in english? Did you use google translator? :bigpimp:

i went totally back to VO Date 0310 and i don't know what happened, but 
now i have an error poping up every time.

"Kraftstoffzufuhr. Gemässigt fahren"

When I turn off the car it also disappears.

I was also not able to use you tool32 Tool. I got the "NET-0012 No Connection" Error.
But i have already changed the configutaor to use ENET.
I was using a Notebook with Win7.
Coding with Esys I had no issues, also ZGRW showed the connectivity.

Then i used the old Notebook with winXP where an I was able to load the F01.prg.
I'm going to upload the Fehlerspeicher-file. I deleted also the failures but it still appears.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Coding.67 said:


> Hello .
> 
> 
> I want to change the production date for a BMW x1 2016 F48 from Brazil to recognize the FLE_R (produced in 2017) correctly, as it currently reports photo1 error and photo_1 below VOLTAGE.
> ...


I have no way of knowing. Try it, You can always set date back and return to previous coding,


----------



## Coding.67 (Sep 8, 2021)

right. it's just that I read in that discussion on the 2nd page that someone had an ENGINE error when changing the date, but he managed to fix it... that's my fear. I will test the way you taught Expert Mode => VCM => File Tab => Vehicle Order => File Name => Select your FA File = > VCM Master Guide Right Click FA Calculate FP Select Write FA FP (It will show "Written FA FP" in bottom left corner) Select Read FA FP VIN (it will show "FA read from master. /// VIN read from master" in bottom left corner) Expand VO and see that your VO changes (production date, option codes, etc.) are shown.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Coding.67 said:


> right. it's just that I read in that discussion on the 2nd page that someone had an ENGINE error when changing the date, but he managed to fix it... that's my fear. I will test the way you taught Expert Mode => VCM => File Tab => Vehicle Order => File Name => Select your FA File = > VCM Master Guide Right Click FA Calculate FP Select Write FA FP (It will show "Written FA FP" in bottom left corner) Select Read FA FP VIN (it will show "FA read from master. /// VIN read from master" in bottom left corner) Expand VO and see that your VO changes (production date, option codes, etc.) are shown.


----------



## Coding.67 (Sep 8, 2021)

Work for me... Solved my problem. Tks @shawnsheridan.
You always help me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Coding.67 said:


> Work for me... Solved my problem. Tks @shawnsheridan.
> You always help me


----------

